# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  مفاوضات الاعتراف بين المتهم والنيابة العامة " في القانون الأمريكي" أ.د/ غنام محمد

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مفاوضات الاعتراف بين المتهم والنيابة العامة "في القانون الأمريكي"

الأستاذ الدكتور

غنام محمد غنام 

أستاذ القانون الجنائي 
وعميد كلية الحقوق - جامعة المنصورة (الأسبق)


موضوع البحث:

يتناول هذا البحث موضوع المفاوضات التي تجري في القانون الأمريكي بين المتهم والنيابة العامة والتي قد تنتهي بعقد اتفاق بينهما .

 يعترف بمقتضاه المتهم بالتهمة الموجهة إليه نظير حصوله من النيابة العامة على بعض المزايا . 

من ذلك أن تقوم النيابة العامة بتغيير الوصف في التهمة الأشد واستبدال وصف أخف به .. للاطلاع على البحث كاملا انظر المرفق

----------

